# New PLL guide, with algorithms and performance notes for all 84 angles



## Parity Case (Jul 12, 2015)

Last night, I finished putting together a downloadable PLL guide, with algorithms and performance notes for all 84 angles. It's a PDF containing internal hyperlinks for nonlinear use. The algs I curated are a combination of:

(a) algs I've come up with, either on my own or by using Cube Explorer, and
(b) algs I've come across online (mainly from the SpeedSolving community). Many of these algs I have altered to make them easier to perform.

Hopefully, the offline PLLs will be useful for some people. I realise this won't be everyone's cup of tea, but I made it for my own learning purposes, and would rather share it than just keep it to myself.

https://paritycasecubing.wordpress.com/2015/07/12/pll-algorithms-3x3-a-z-for-all-84-angles/

(As I mention in the blog post, Firefox's PDF viewer gets confused by the hyperlinks, so I suggest downloading it and viewing with Adobe reader, iBooks, etc.)


----------



## cashis (Jul 12, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for this, although I know most of these algs already


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 13, 2015)

You're welcome. 

I should have notedabove that while I did come up with many of the algs and/or variations of algs, I don't for a moment think I'm likely to be the only person to have come across them - just because I hadn't encountered them before doesn't preclude them existing already.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 13, 2015)

i haven't looked at it yet, and don't plan to, but i'm going to say this is pretty cool.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 13, 2015)

I've never understood why someone would learn different, inferior algs for different PLL angles rather than just prefix a U or U' to a decent alg. Why? Occasionally to avoid a U2 it might be worthwhile, but for all 4 angles for all cases it just seems a waste of time.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 13, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> I've never understood why someone would learn different, inferior algs for different PLL angles rather than just prefix a U or U' to a decent alg. Why? Occasionally to avoid a U2 it might be worthwhile, but for all 4 angles for all cases it just seems a waste of time.



I thought the same thing for a while but think of this; say you only know U perm from the back. If U perm from the front appears and AUF is already aligned, then you have to U2 (alg) U2. But why when you can just do the alg from the front? You see, it's not simply from which angle it appears, but also the specific AUF circumstances. It's not _just_ a prefixed U, but also sometimes a suffixed U' or U2 as well.

Of course, not _all_ cases are worth learning, but some are. As you say, some algs are so awkward that even U2 (alg) U2 is better than learning it. But it's worth it to check out some, at least... such as U perm and Ja perm.


----------



## cashis (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm fairly certain you aren't meant to learn all of the algorithms anyway, this is just here for completion's sake.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2015)

Some of these algorithms are truly awful. Like the U-perm with S moves, all the A-perms, etc.

But I like that my V-perm is in there, albeit with a different finger trick at the beginning.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 13, 2015)

Since H-perm and the N-perms effectively have *only one angle case*, why do you have two different algorithms for these PLLs? Either algorithm works perfectly fine for all four rotations of the LL.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 13, 2015)

A useful reference and nice formatting too.


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 13, 2015)

@GuRoux & @United Thought - Thanks!

@mark49152 & @ pdilla - yep, definitely not every one is worth learning, other than for completion's sake. I do hate AUFing, so I'm trying to break the habit by learning extra algs. As I mention in the document's intro, some people will only find learning one angle useful; I found that learning additional angles has the side benefit of helping me to improve the speed of my PLL recognition (I have a set recognition techniques, but find rapid recall of patterns easier if I do PLLs from the angle at which they appear).

@Ranzha - The left-side Ub with S moves is my least favourite of the lot, but I find it faster than any other algs for that angle that I've come across (not to say that no better ones exist for that angle). Just looking at your site now, - You came up with that V-Perm? Props! Regarding the A perms, although I can do D' & D moves rapidly, I have never managed to get the D2 thing down (hence none of the algs in my document have a D2), so all of them are faster (for me) than D2-type A algs.

@cuBerBruce - the extra set on both the H and N perm pages end up in a different spot, so reduces AUF. Thanks for raising that though - I see I didn't mention that in the performance notes for each of those 3 pages - I'll update that at some point.

... I made the document for my own benefit (in part to improve my PowerPoint skills), but since the cubing community gives so much, I wanted to offer something back. No one is obliged to use it. I do appreciate all the feedback given so far.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 13, 2015)

Parity Case said:


> @cuBerBruce - the extra set on both the H and N perm pages end up in a different spot, so reduces AUF. Thanks for raising that though - I see I didn't mention that in the performance notes for each of those 3 pages - I'll update that at some point.



If the idea is to reduce needing to AUF, it still only reduces needing to AUF to 50% using only two algorithms. And your diagrams are *inconsistent*. If you want to reduce AUF to 50% based upon your diagrams, you need to assume blue on front for H-Perm, orange on front for "Ns" perm, and red on front for "Nz" perm.

If you don't assume a fixed color in front, then *you can not decide* which of the two algorithms to use *based on only the angle of the top layer* as your diagrams would imply. To avoid AUF less than 75% of the time you need to know something about the angle of the bottom two layers.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, I love your cover picture...pure adjacent double parity with a corner cycle! Oh, and of course I love your username (I'm a little late on telling you this, but you might have guessed that this is the case). If you put that design on a black t-shirt, I would buy it! 

In addition, thanks for freely sharing your work with us!


----------



## A Nonconformist (Jul 14, 2015)

How about M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 for Ub?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 14, 2015)

The quality of this is astounding. Thank you for putting it together!


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 14, 2015)

@Christopher Mowla & @ViolaBouquet - You're most welcome. Thanks for the logo feedback too, Christopher.

@A Nonconformist - I went through a lot of algs for each case & angle in the document to find the ones that work best for me, and did try out the one you've offered above. For me, it is a tad slower (I think it's to do with the way I shift my grip to execute it), though I recognise that other people may prefer that.


----------



## JustKidding (Jul 29, 2015)

The weird thing about your work is that you give some basics on turning and stuff, yet you expect people to understand what you mean by RTU, RTD - i guessed it's type of grip, but a bit of clarification would be nice, still having trouble to decode your abbreviation) (is it "right thumb up", "right thumb down"?). 

Could you do all your algs sub-1?) A video version would really help though.


----------



## Berd (Jul 29, 2015)

I need to learn my eplls from all angles. Great stuff!


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 30, 2015)

@Berd - Glad it's of some use!

@JustKidding - Thank you for catching that - I had a page in a much earlier version, and it got dropped by accident at some point. I've updated the file to V1.1 - it includes a "Finger Abbreviations" page, accessible from the contents page. You are indeed correct about the thumb ones. As is noted in the updated version, the performance notes for all all algs start with left & right thumbs on front, unless otherwise specified (such as LTD, left thumb down). Most grateful that you asked! Regarding sub-1ing them, some I have close, but being a bit older than many of the cubers on here, my dexterity isn't what it used to be. I'd love to do youtube vids, but I haven't got a good setup or sufficient time at the moment - perhaps in the future, if time permits.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 8, 2015)

Parity Case said:


> Last night, I finished putting together a downloadable PLL guide, with algorithms and performance notes for all 84 angles. It's a PDF containing internal hyperlinks for nonlinear use. The algs I curated are a combination of: [...]



Great stuff, regardless the fact that I'm not going to learn them all but I'm sure there are some nice algs in here that I can apply for some cases. Same quality and care for the detail than in your PLL 2SR guide from last year. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 8, 2015)

can someone make one of these for ZBLL? lol


----------

